# Inside cabinet mount for LCD flat panel??



## ruccijr (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a customer who has a cabinet in their kitchen that was built for an old school TV. It has shelf space above it. They want to put a flat screen in that cabinet but it is only about 15 or so inches wide. Was wondering if anyone had seen an articulating mount that would rotate 90 degrees at the end. My thought is that they can get probably a 22"-26" LCD in the cabinet in portrait position. It would be stored in that position with the door closed and when they want to watch pull it out and rotate to landscape. Any ideas?? Thank you!!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Parts Express has one in there sales flyer that may work. My brother has it and i must say it is a very nice mount for the money.:T


----------

